# Problem: Netzwerkkarte im Laptop (Acer Aspire 1203xv)

## heuki

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute versucht, nachdem es auf meinem Desktop keine Propleme gab, Gentoo Linux auch auf meinem Laptop zu Installieren.

Leider hat Gentoo jedoch meine Netzwerkkarte nicht erkannt (Laut Gentoo gibt es keine PCI Geräte in meinem Latop). Es handelt sich hierbei (laut WindowsXP) um einen Accton EN2242 Serie Mini PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter. 

Weiß jemand, welches Modul ich dafür laden kann (evtl ein kompatibles?) 

Grüße,

Heuki

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi

kein wunder,dass er keine pci karten am laptop gefunden hat, die nw karte hängt warscheinich auf pcmcia. wie du das schaffst. sovie ich weis findest du mit cardmgr heraus welche module du laden musst.

jax

----------

## heuki

Ne, das ist schon richtig, die Netzwerkkarte hängt (wie der Name schon sagt) nicht am PCMCIA sondern am PCI-Bus.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

PCI anschluss am laptop? wie kannst du denn die karte in deinen laptop einbauen / wie hat die denn platz?

jax

----------

## heuki

Nun, ist es nicht so, dass im Laptop auch ein PCI Bus läuft? Nur dass dieser selbstverständlich keine Slots hat, sondern die Chips OnBoard sind. Meines wissens nach werden diese Chips aber als PCI Bus angesprochen (Ähnlich dem Onboard Sound bzw den Onboard IDE-Controllern, die auch im Desktop zu finden sind.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

heist das,  dass du quasi einen onbard nw-chip hast, der irgentwie am pci-bus-chip haengt?

jax

----------

## KiLLaCaT

weist du zufällig die FCC-ID von der nw karte? (sofern das mit einem onboard chip möglich ist)

jax

----------

